# Bester beruf



## Lübbe (14. März 2007)

Also ich bin getz level 44, habe den Beruf Kirschnerei gelernt, den werde ich auch aufjedenfall behalten weil man damit viel gold machen kann. 
Nur ist die Frage was ich für einen 2. beruf erlernen soll....
Hatte schon Lederverarbeitung aber das war für mich als Schamane echt nicht vielversprechend, dann habe ich jetzt Verzauberungskunst gelernt aber nur negatives gehört deswegen wollte ich mal fragen was ihr so meint was ich vllt lernen sollte....
vielen dank für eure antworten....


----------



## whiti (14. März 2007)

wenns dir nur ums gold geht macht doch ein 2. sammelberuf, bergbau oder blumen pflücken


----------



## Lübbe (14. März 2007)

whiti schrieb:


> wenns dir nur ums gold geht macht doch ein 2. sammelberuf, bergbau oder blumen pflücken



naja gerade jetzt geht es mir nicht mehr ums sammeln....sonder getz wollte ich was praktisches machen....aber verzauberer ist ja end teuer der beruf...weil so viele sachen kann man gar nicht kriegen zum entzaubern damit man da was machen kann!

anscheinend gehts wohl nur mit rausfinden....
ich hab getz verzaubern wieder verlernt und hab mal bergbau gelernt mal schauen


----------



## TaZz (14. März 2007)

Ich empfehle dir Juwelenschleifen. Kann man in letzter Zeit viel Kohle mit machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ich mache es und bin ein reicher Mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## el_nappo (14. März 2007)

bester beruf? - gibts net


----------



## Jagdmann (16. März 2007)

el_nappo schrieb:


> bester beruf? - gibts net




stimmt, vor allem ist das von server zu server verschieden.

wenn du gold sammeln willst für epic-mount oder flugtier empfehle ich dir neben deinem kürschnern noch einen sammelberuf zu wählen und wenn du dann genug kohle hast das kürschnern zu verlernen und wenn du z.b. als 2ten jetzt kräuterkunde nimmst dann alchi oder bei bergbau z.b. juwelenschleifen.
im high-end level gehen tränke und sockelgegenstände für viel geld raus und du hättest als grundstein schon mal den passenden beruf (kräuter oder bergbau) dazu.


----------

